#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Das set, 2x 1000 watt

## Gerjanb

Ik heb sinds een paar maanden een nieuwe set van Das aangeschaft.

Het gaat om 2x DAS RF14 (top)
2x DAS SUB18R (sub)
2x DAS H2200 (versterker)
1x Sabine NAV3600 (processor)

Het is echt een geweldige set, volgens mij ben ik de enigste in Nederland die deze set heeft, er zit heel veel laag in, maar wat wil je ook, met een 18 inch laag kast en een top met 15 inch waar al veel laag in zit.
Wat niet wil zeggen dat het overheerst.
Maar ik moet zeggen dat het geheel echt geweldig klinkt.

Foto's van de set:
apparatuur

Specificaties:
RF 14: 
http://www.dasaudio.com/soundproduct.../terf14-00.pdf

SUB18R:
http://www.dasaudio.com/soundproduct...esub18r-00.pdf

H2200:
http://www.dasaudio.com/soundproduct...les/ush-01.pdf

NAV3600:
http://www.sabine.com/resources/Navi...-060718web.pdf

----------


## theo

Hallo Gerjan,
Het is mooi dat je erg tevreden bent met je dasset maar er zijn er echt wel meer hoor.
Wij zijn in het bezit en in het bezit geweestvan:
Das sub st 218 10 x (nu arie).
Das st 215 6x (arie).
Das rf 215 4x (dia).
Das rf 212 6x (mcparty).
das rf 115 2x (Gang is Alles; muziek van tiroler tot smartlap).
das sub 18 2x (gang is alles).
das sub rf 18 (gang is alles).
Das compact sub 4x (zelf nog).
Das compact 2 top 6 x (westcoast?).
Das compact monitor.(zelf nog).
Dus er is wel meer in t land.
Ook arie en mcparty hier op t forum zijn in bezit van dasaudio.
Dat t heel erg geweldig klinkt, ok daar zijn de meningen over verdeeld, maar t kan naar behoren klinken.
Dus Deze jongens kun je ook eens horen naar hun meningen en oordelen.
Gr theo

----------


## arie

Dat klopt inderdaad dus als je eens een echt wat grotere Das stack wilt horen kom gerust een langs(als we alles een keer mogen uitproberen),

Op dit moment zijn we in het bezit van

10x st 218
4x st215
2x rf 212

ben op dit moment nog bezig met het overnemen van 4x st215
en ben nog op zoek naar meerdere st 218  2,4, of 6??
en rf 212 zijn ook nog steeds van harte welkom om de familie uit te berijden.mocht je dus iets weten?en mocht je gebruikers ervaring nodig zijn mag je me altijd mailen, wij draaien er overegens met labgruppen versterkers achter, hoe gaat dat met deze dassen(vind ze persoonlijk niet echt je van het)groeten arjan

----------


## Gerjanb

Dat er meer mensen zijn die ook Das speakers hebben, dat geloof ik wel, dat wist ook wel.
Maar ik bedoelde eigenlijk de combinatie SUB18R en de RF14.
Aangezien de RF serie nog niet zo heel lang bestaat.

----------


## theo

In de rf serie :
zitten de p15 speaker de m3 driver en het f115 filter in. is al jaren op de markt, net zoals de g45 die nu dan 18g heet .
Niks nieuws onder de zon ze hebben er alleen een iets ander kastje omheen gegegoten.
Gr

----------


## LJ_jacob

@az19 hebben we ook nog (sinds +- 1986-87) DAS audio
R-2000 sets (ST-218+R215) zowel met 2xbas 2xtop als 2xbas 1xtop per kant. 
Disco dreunen he  :Smile: 
aangestuurd door electronic series amps(meeste zijn P-serie, een aantal nieuwere E-serie).
en verschillend aangestuurd door CT4, CT3 en JBL processors.
oja, ook ST15 monitors

----------


## jens

> @az19 hebben we ook nog (sinds +- 1986-87) DAS audio
> R-2000 sets (ST-218+R215) zowel met 2xbas 2xtop als 2xbas 1xtop per kant. 
> Disco dreunen he 
> aangestuurd door electronic series amps(meeste zijn P-serie, een aantal nieuwere E-serie).
> en verschillend aangestuurd door CT4, CT3 en JBL processors.
> oja, ook ST15 monitors



die heb ik idd ook nog in me handen gehad....leuk spul, ik heb dr ook volgens mij nog wel eens  het en en ander aan opgeknapt maar nu ik weet dat ze al 20 jaar meegaan is dat zo gek nog niet  :Wink:

----------


## moderator

ff de azijnpissert uithangen...fotoforum, dus kom maar op met die foto's van al die omschreven DAs sets! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## arie

ok ik zal binnenkort even een aantal foto's maken van de Das stack(heb momenteel niks echt boeiends aanfoto's op men pc staan, groeten arjan

----------


## LJ_jacob

ik ben een ramp met PC's, kan iemand de foto's voor me hosten?
paar DAS stackjes+ampracks

----------


## moderator

mail maar door...

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Waarom een mooie speaker set, en een cheap mengpaneel.

----------


## luc2366

als ik me goed herinner waren die Eso-mixers indertijd niet zo goedkoop. Ik zou de cd-speler eerder een opgefleurt DAP-toestel noemen  :Cool:

----------


## Gerjanb

Waarom? Nou aangezien het hele gebeuren een hobby is, en ik net klaar ben met school, heb ik de drive inn show in al die jaren langzaam opgebouwd.

Dat betekent dus ook dat je steeds moet kijken wat belangrijker is, maar het volgende op de lijst is het mengpaneel, ik heb kort geleden nog wat schakelaars vervangen, maar hij heeft al weer zo zijn kuren.

Eerst nog kisten voor de speakers en daarna het mengpaneel waarschijnlijk.

----------


## Gerjanb

En het is geen Dap cd-speler of een broertje ervan.
Dat baseer je zeker op het feit dat die zilver is?

Het is een Stanton, die 1065 euro heeft gekost, in oktober 2002, dus die moet nog wel even mee gaan.

----------


## S500D

Het ging toch over DAS i.p.v. DAP en ESO. :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:  

Gr Ron.

----------


## StijnS

Dat dingetje zou 'k eens bezig willen horen (en voelen!) :Big Grin:

----------


## GoTMoRe

> ik ben een ramp met PC's, kan iemand de foto's voor me hosten?
> paar DAS stackjes+ampracks







> ok ik zal binnenkort even een aantal foto's maken van de Das stack(heb momenteel niks echt boeiends aanfoto's op men pc staan, groeten arjan



En we wachten nog steeds op enkele Das stackjes :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## moderator

Jups, wel contact via de mail gehad, tot op heden geen foto's ontvangen om te plaatsen.

----------


## arie

Heb tot nu toe niet echt hele boeiende dingen gedaan of jullie moeten een basje topje een leuk en interresant gezicht vinden??(basje is dan een st218 en topje een rf 212), lijkt me dat jullie graag grotere stacks willen zien?Ik denk dat Theo er misschien nog wel een aantal heeft.Goeten arjan

ps ik wil anders van wat losse kasten in de opslag ook wel een aantal foto's maken maar wet niet of dit zo boeiend is?

----------


## moderator

Waarom denk je dat dit een foto forum is? :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink:  :EEK!:

----------


## luc2366

> En het is geen Dap cd-speler of een broertje ervan.
> Dat baseer je zeker op het feit dat die zilver is?
> 
> Het is een Stanton, die 1065 euro heeft gekost, in oktober 2002, dus die moet nog wel even mee gaan.



kijk eens goed en vergelijk de 2: er staat idd stanton op maar voor de rest...

----------


## theo

foto's gemaild naar de moderator.
Dus zal ze vandaag of morgen wel posten.
stackje van 10xst218,2xcompact sub, 6x compact top,2xrf212 voor de infill.compact is actief.
Voor de passieve versie st staan er 7 rams achter.

----------


## arie

hee mod heb je de foto's van theo toevallig al ontvangen?Nog even een vraagje wij hebben net een nieuwe proccessor binnen (bss mini drive), heeft iemand een idee wat voorn instellingen ik zou moeten maken voor de st 218 gecombineert met rf 212 en met st 215(versterkers zijn labgruppen fp3400 en fp6400).Of moet ik hier helemaal speciaal een nieuw topic voor maken?Kan namelijk wezen dat iemand mij het zo kan vertellen scheelt weer een dag prutsen.groeten arjan

----------


## Husss

Arjan,

Ik zou er eens een mailtje aan wagen naar DAS. Anders je bestaande processor uitlezen met bijvoorbeeld Smaart.

Grt Husss

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> Arjan,
> 
> Ik zou er eens een mailtje aan wagen naar DAS. Anders je bestaande processor uitlezen met bijvoorbeeld Smaart.
> 
> Grt Husss



Die heb ik hier staan, hehe..

He Arjan, als je wilt kan ik wel even de instelling (programma 7 gebruikten jullie?) opschrijven en jou even mailen...?


Groeten Hugo

----------


## arie

Hoi hugo,

Nee aan die instellingen heb ik eingelijk niks want dat was alleen een cross over punt voor als we twee weg draaiden met een rf212 en een st218, de dx 34a heb ik nooit in 3 weg mode gebruikt, en aangezien ik dus nu de helestack met de bss aan gaan sturen zou ik graag instellingen willen hebben van de st215 in cobenatie met de st 218, maargoed vanavond wordt een test avond en gaan we kijken of we er een beetje geluid uit kunnen krijgen.groeten en bedankt voor je hulp arjan

----------


## Watt Xtra

en nog steeds geen foto's in dit foto forum... arjan gelukt met de instellingen?

----------


## djfrenko

Hallo,

Hierbij de foto's van de DAS set van Arie en mij.

DAS Audio

de set bestaat uit 2 RF212 toppen gecoat met warnex
4 ST215 toppen gestofeerd
4 ST218 bassen gestofeerd
4 ST218 bassen gecoat orgineel
2 ST218 bassen die gestofeerd waren maar door ons gecoat zijn met warnex. Dit is gedaan om uit te proberen hoe het gaat om de set eventueel helemaal te coaten. Wij zijn tot de conclusie gekomen dat dit veel te veel werk is vooral het verwijderen van de oude lijmlaag. op de foto staat de laatste ST218 er nog niet bij omdat deze nog 2x gecoat moet worden. deze staat op een onduidelijke foto nog in de schuur te wachten op zijn warnex jas.

Nu kunnen we de set als volgt stappelen 3x gecoate bas onder
daarboven op 2x gestofeerde bas aan de buitenkant en 1x RF212 als infilltop aan de binnenkant. Boven op de 2 gestofeerde bassen de ST215 toppen. 

Het geheel word dan aangestuurd door LAB gruppen met in de toekomst nog 2 extra FP6400 waardoor we in totaal 5 FP6400 op het laag hebben, 1FP6400 op het mid van de ST215 toppen 1 FP3400 op het hoog van de ST215 toppen en op de RF 212 toppen een FP3400 op Mid en een FP2600 op het hoog. Alles aangestuurd door BSS minidrive en DAS CT4 processors.

We hebben al redelijke instellingen kunnen maken met de BSS het setje klinkt al goed, vooral in het laag scheeld het enorm vergeleken met de CT4 processors. Als iemand nog instellingen weet voor de DAS ST of RF systemen dan horen wij het nog graag.

Groeten Frank

----------


## arie

Ik zou zeggen schiet maar raak op men kasten??(Frankie is een mooi middagje bezig geweest met slepen, we zijn namelijk de laatste keren dat we met de set oppad zijn geweest elke keer een camera vergeten)Het is inderdaad de bedoeling om er nog twee labs bij te kopen, ook zit ik er sterk aan te denken de ct 4 proccessors te vervangen door nog een bss proccessor(dit om zo multiefuncioneel mogenlijk te blijven met de racks).In de toekomst zou ik er nog graag een keer 4 toppen st215 en twee bassen st218 bij willen hebben(dit voor de grotere dingen), alleen ziet frankie dit niet zo zitten in verband met de ruimte in de opslag.Bijkomend probleem wordt dan dat de set niet meer stapelbaar is en er geen vliegframes meer voor te verkrijgen zijn, sind kort zijn ze namelijk uit het assortiment, als iemand dus nog een keer zo'n frame tegen komt??alvast bedankt groeten Arjan

----------


## luc2366

:Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  "... voor de grotere dingen"

Wat doe je momenteel met deze set? En wat zijn de toekomstplannen dan?

----------


## arie

Deze stack gebruiken we met name bij de grotere disco's wie we draaien en voor de rest bij Bands, festivals, pleinen, tenten dat soort dingen.groeten Arjan

----------


## GoTMoRe

Maar heb je ook echt zoveel te doen dat het ook ECHT uit kan? 

Lijkt me zeker geen aanschaf die je zo maakt, zonder te overwegen of het uberhaupt wel uitkan.

----------


## luc2366

als je maar 4 toppen hebt, heb je momenteel toch genoeg met 6 (max. 8) subs?

----------


## Watt Xtra

Arjan waar staan jullie voornamelijk dan?? Heb maar erg weinig van jullie gehoord? En ik weet zo niet een aantal feesten waarbij zulke systemen nodig zijn. Scholen hier in de buurt doe je makkelijk met enkele set per kant, top/sub combi, evt een extra subje in het midden.

""oja ik zal je binnenkort even een mailtje doen met aanvraag voor losse verhuur.""

----------


## djfrenko

Kijk en dat is dus ook een beetje het punt waar ik van denk dat de extra toppen en bassen niet nodig zijn, opzich kunnen we met deze set alles aan wat we tot nu toe als aanvraag krijgen zoals band optredens in tenten of op buitenevenementjes. het geval is wel dat je met 4 toppen per kant een betere spreiding krijgt en je op een groot volume nog genoeg headroom over hebt om de klank goed te houden. Het geval is dan wel dat we een vliegsysteem moeten hebben omdat dit niet meer te stapelen is. En dit zie ik niet zitten ivm keuring e.d van de statieven en truss en takels en vliegsysteem. Het lijkt waarschijnlijk allemaal makkelijker dan het is om een paar luidsprekers de lucht in te knuppen maar dat is het volgens mij niet. ik hou het dus liever op de grond met eventueel 6 bassen en 3 toppen per kant. dan het laag maar iets minder hard zetten.

Groeten Frank

----------


## Watt Xtra

welke tenten voorzien jullie van geluid waar meer dan 3 toppen per kant zouden moeten staan?? Ken hier in de buurt geen kermis, festival die meer nodig zal hebben, (een optie is natuurlijk om de toppen hoog te zetten), maar dit is geloof ik al het geval en zorgen voor een infill kast.
Wat doen jullie kwa aantal bezoekers in een tent? 1000 zou toch makkelijk moeten kunnen.
Vliegen lijkt mij hier ook geen optie... is budgetair gezien ook niet interresant denk ik. maar ik kan het volledig mis hebben.

----------


## djfrenko

Wij doen momenteel nog niet veel met tenten omdat we de set pas sinds kort voorzien hebben van genoeg versterkers voor zulke klussen. Met de set zoals hij nu is zouden we een 3000 personen aan moeten kunnen. we hebben al wel een aantal keer geluid verzorgt op rock/punkrock evenementen en op pleinen. hier konden we altijd zat uit de voeten met de set. vliegen lijkt mij ook geen optie. 

Zijn er niet meer mensen die DAS gebruiken trouwens??? of zijn er gewoon geen foto's??

Groeten Frank

----------


## arie

De stack is natuurlijk ook een persoonlijk hobby project/geldverslinder(ik koop liever zo'n geluidset dan dat ik het geld zo als zo veel jongeren in bijfoorbeeld een auto steek, waar je binnen het jaar de helft op afschrijft en er bij voorbaad al niks voor terug krijgt)het is wel de bedoeling om in de toekomst meer van dit soort evenementen aan te schrijven/oferte uit te brengen.Ook gebruiken we de set regelmatig op twee verschillende plekken tegelijk(opgesplitst), dus echt helemaal overdreven is dit niet.Als tenten denk ik bijvoorbeeld aan zomerfeesten dat soort dingen.en ja de aanschaf van apperatuur gaat gewoon door zolang ik er lol in heb(dus het kan makkelijk zijn dat er nog meer bij komt).groeten arjan

----------


## arie

ps ik weet niet of jullie ooit een das st215 top hebben gehoordt en weten wat voorn folumme zo'n kast kan produceren?Hier mogen dus echt wel 4 bassen per 2 toppen onder, ken anders geen bassen wie dit bij houden?groeten arjan

ps vinden jullie dit een overdreven set dan?Of is het merk niet goed?

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Ziet er gelikt uit jongens, en in het echt ook...  :Big Grin: 

Jullie boffen maar dat je er de ruimte voor hebt...


Heb 1 basje gehoord, geloof dat het schuurtje bijna inelkaar klapte..  :Big Grin: 



Groeten Hugo

----------


## Watt Xtra

Ik vind de set op zich niet overdreven.. echter gaat het er ook om wat je ermee kunt doen en wat je ermee doet.

Ik bekijk het even van de financiele kant en kom dan redelijk snel tot de conclusie dat je toch al redelijke klussen moet hebben wil dit rendabel zijn. Zeker gezien de aanschaf van een dermate groot aantal kasten maar ook zeker de versterkers. We praten immers niet even over 3000 euro.

hebben jullie niet de klussen om ook daadwerkelijk deze set lonend weg te kunnen zetten, ja dan is hij veels te groot. Is het hobby, tja dan weet ik niet wat ik er direct op zou moeten zeggen. Erg vreemde hobby, ook gezien het vermogen dat er wordt uitgegeven om een dergelijke set te kopen. (dan ken ik wel andere leuke hobbies waar je je geld aan kunt uitgeven)

Verder uiteraard een zeer leuke set ook voor de buitendingen.
En idd een goede set om dergelijke tentfeesten, zomerdingen enz te voorzien van geluid.

----------


## arie

We hebben gewoon met ons tweetjes een leuke hobby aan deze set en het is zeker de bedoeling om grotere dingen met deze set te gaan doen alleen moet je er dan wel vraag naar hebben, en wij denken dan misschien een beetje adersom dan de anderen, als je het spul niet hebt voor dit soort dingen zul je er waarschijnlijk ook nooit voor gevraagd worden, dus wij schaffen het erst aan en zien wel waar het schip strand, kijk ochten we over twee jaar zeggen we krijgen dit soort klussen niet dan doen we toch een deel of de hele stack weer weg.Ik heb er in iedergeval veel lol aan en dat is mij best veel waard, want volgens mij is genieten op je eigen manneir in het leven het allebelangrijkste(de ene geniet van een dikke auto en ik van een goed en vet geluid).groeten arjan

ps watt-xtra ik heb je een mail gestuurd.

----------


## arie

zijn er toevallig ook nog meer Das Audio gebruikers die hun setje op het internet hebben staan??groeten Arjan

----------


## DidierB

heb persoonlijk geen ervaringen met DAS, maar jullie hebben alleszins een mooie hoeveelheid staan...

Ben ook een beetje van mening dat met genoeg beschikbaar vermogen en met genoeg PEQ's (en dat is in die minidrive geen enkel probleem) je een set zo goed en zo slecht kan doen klinken als je zelf wil, dus ik ga er van uit dat die set alleszins zeer goed kan klinken.

Er is echter iets dat ik niet helemaal begrijp: uit het type-nummer van de subjes maak ik op dat ze dubbel 18" (en ik vermoed 8 ohm per speaker) zijn, en je zegt dat je in de toekomst met 5x FP6400 gaat werken voor de 10 subjes. Dat betekent dat je 2 speakers per versterkerkanaal kan hangen oftewel in 4 ohm speelt. Maar die labjes kunnen gerust met 4 speakers per kanaal in 2 ohm spelen, of als je liever wat meer dynamiek overhoudt in het sub kan je op 2,67 ohm blijven met 3 speakers per kanaal: dat betekent dan dat je met drie labs ruimschoots toekomt. Om welke reden zou je dan nog graag nog 2 labs bijkopen voor het sub? Of zijn de speakers 4 ohm? (Doet me wat terug denken aan de 18GT200 4 ohm van lang, lang geleden - weet niet of dit soort speakers nog gemaakt worden in 4 ohm).


Groeten,

Beghin Didier
Ampli bvba

----------


## PowerSound

Ik heb ook van die ST215 gehad, vind ze pokke hard gaan, maar klinken niet echt. Voor rock en van zo'n dingen bestaat er veel beter. Voor disco en co is het leuk ! ST218 is een ander verhaal, geen SPL en klinkt echt "eentonig". DAS blijft voor mij een B merk. Arie ik zeg ook niet dat je setje slecht is, je zal daarmee zeker een serieus pak dB's kunnen genereren, maar klankkwaliteit blijft achter (te hoge kantelfq voor de subs, en erg irritante kantelfq voor de 2" / 15" )

----------


## theo

Maar arie heeft een processor en kan de kantelfreq rustig iets naar beneden trekken en op 110hz iets trekken wordt t laag veel rustiger van.
Verder zijn er standaard nogal wat eq punten die omhoog,of gedrukt moeten worden.
Kan ze zo 1,2,3 niet vinden maar ik zoek nog wel effe arie.
Verder is er inderdaad beter op de markt maar is dit toch een heel acceptabele set.
Voor zoals disco als live.

----------


## djfrenko

Natuurlijk is er altijd beter dan DAS maar prijs kwaliteit gezien is dit gewoon een super set. en met de BSS processor klinkt het setje al een stuk beter dan voorheen met de CT4.
De reden dat wij 5 labs op het laag willen hebben is puur om op 4 ohm te draaien. de set klinkt dan in het laag een stuk voller en blijft beter gecontroleerd. plus dat we dan in beide racks voldoende laag eindtrappen hebben om eventueel de set op te splitsen en er dan nog voldoende mee te kunnen. Het is mischien wel overdreven soms maar we doen liever alles in 1 keer goed.

Groeten Frank

----------


## bones2001

Zie ik nou goed dat het hele handeltje te koop staat ???

----------


## markprinsen

Ik zag het ook al...mooie boost voor de economie maar wel je reinste kapitaalvernietiging....zonde...

----------


## djfrenko

Inderdaad het systeem is te koop.
Dit wil zeggen alle DAS producten dus niet de BSS en de labs.
tenzij daar een goede prijs voor wordt betaald want in principe is alles bij ons te koop.

Voor geinteseerden u kunt altijd mailen voor een kijk en luister test.

Ik zou niet weten waarom dit kapitaal vernietiging is. soms is het interesant om te rouleren met apparatuur. Wij hebben het oog op een ander systeem dat 2de hands te koop staat, maar daarvoor zullen we eerst dit systeem moeten verkopen. vandaar de verkoop van het systeem.

Mocht het ons tegen vallen om de set te verkopen voor de prijs wij in gedachten hebben dan blijven we bij dit systeem en zullen we er gewoon mee door draaien. het is immers een goed werkend en klinkend systeem.
En mocht het systeem dat wij op het oog hebben reeds verkocht zijn dan blijven wij ook bij dit systeem.

Groeten Frank

----------


## Watt Xtra

welk systeem hebben jullie dan op het oog?? Moet het nog groter??
of is er gekozen voor een syteem welke voor heel klein tot heel groot te gebruiken is??

ben wel benieuwd.

----------


## djfrenko

Wij hebben al een systeem op het oog, maar als we de set kunnen verkopen zullen we toch eerst rond kijken of er nog meer interesants op de markt is. we willen dan over naar een A merk en dan in een kleinere compactere opstelling. waar we toch een 2000/3000 personen mee kunnen doen. we zitten dan te denken aan EV, meyer, EAW of nexo, turbosound en andere.
en dan een 3 of 4 bassen per kant met 2 toppen. het liefst gaan we voor een passieve set waardoor we gewoon gebruik kunnen maken van onze LAB-gruppens. Maar indien iets als Meyer op ons pad komt zullen we ook onze geliefde labs verkopen.

Maar aangezien dit een DAS Audio forum is laten we over deze keuze maar geen discussie maken.

Zoals ik al eerder zei het is allemaal afhankelijk van het geval of we de set goed kunnen verkopen dus mischien blijven we gewoon bij DAS..

Groeten Frank

----------


## moderator

oeps...had nog een belofte openstaan voor het hosten van een paar plaatjes met DAS sets

----------


## MC Party

Bekend kasje zie ik daar rechtsboven.. :-)

----------


## arie

jep klopt zijn inderdaad bekende kasten die staan nu ook bij ons in de schuur, hebben toch besloten om de komplete Das stack te houden, en dus nu uitgebreid met 4 rf212 extra.groeten arjan

ps ik ben trouwens wel benieuwd of er op de foto's hier wel voldoende hoog/mid stond, maargoed sdaar kan theo ons alles over vertellen.

----------


## Dj-M 1992

wat zijn ongeveer de prijzen van degelijke das topjes? of weet iemand een website waar ik die prijzen kan vinden?

----------


## sis

> wat zijn ongeveer de prijzen van degelijke das topjes? of weet iemand een website waar ik die prijzen kan vinden?



20 sec. googlen  :Big Grin:  
http://195.162.195.209/asc/fichiers/...&73701R709.pdf

http://www.iemkeroos.nl/excelfiles/D...ktober2006.xls

sis  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## arie

het is wel zo dat het systeem dat ik nu bezit niet meer gemaakt word, de rf 212 toppen die hier dus ook op de foto staan zitten beduidend andere componenten in dan wat er nu in de rf serie zit, kijk hier mee uit want de kasten zijn niet positief veranderd kwa componenten.groeten arjan

----------


## Pimm87

edit: al gevonden wat ik zocht

----------


## theo

hier de link van deze topkast.
http://www.dasaudio.com/soundproduct...s/te007-01.pdf
Normaal gesproken is deze kast standaard bi-amp aangesloten,door er een speakon plug(met de doorverbinding) in de tweede ingang te drukken wordt ie fullrange.
De instellingen zitten standaard in een ct4 processor van das. 
volgens mij crossoverpunt 1.2k maar is alweer effe geleden misschien dat arie er duidelijkheid over kan geven is nu in t bezit van deze kasten.
gr.

----------


## Pimm87

Wat voor versterkervermogens (bi-amped) raden jullie aan hiervoor (RF-215) te gebruiken?

Momenteel gebruikt de eigenaar de volgende amps:

*RF-215 toppen*
Peavey PV 900
Peavey PV 2600

*Sub-218 subs:*
Peavey PV 3800

Wat dus duidelijk te weinig is. Deze set houdt nu amper een mackie setje bij (2x srm 450, 2x swa1501)

----------


## arie

Op de oude rf serie kan best een hle bak vermogen wij draaien nu met een 10000q van labgruppen op het mid hoog en deze gaat gewoon net zoals de 6400 die er eerder op lag volledig open op de set, dus ze kunnen en mogen best heel veel meer hebben dan de eingenaar van deze set er nu op heeft liggen, op de bassen st218 gaat bij ons ook gewoon een labgruppen fp6400 los.Als je overgens interresse hjebt in zo';n stack im heb wat te koop staan dus mail me gerust, gr arie

----------


## Pimm87

En over hoeveel vermogen praten we dan?

En het hoog gedeelte, is dat 8 of 4 ohm?
Er staat nu 180W/300W op (de versterker geeft 300W op 4 ohm)

Op het mid staat nu 900W, dat is zowieso al 1000 minder dan het RMS dat aangegeven staat in de specsheet. Aangezien het allemaal discowerk is waar ze voor gebruikt worden, denk ik dat hier best een trap van 2000W op kan?

In een hele stack hebben we geen intresse, evt wel in versterking.

----------


## arie

wij hadden altijd een fp3400 op het hoog deze ging natuurlijk niet los een 6400 op het mid en ook een 6400 voor op het laag, nu hebben we de 4 kanaals 10000q 4x 2500watt aan 2 ohm en 4 x 2100watt aan 4ohm, groeten arjan

ps iik kan eventueel wel een mooie aanbieding maken voor eindtrappen, alleen zul je me dan even moeten mailen met wat je precies wilt buget ect

----------

